# Just bought a 36x18x24 tank.



## Hap44 (Sep 4, 2002)

I make that almost 70gals.

Proposed stocking level:

2M 3F Pseudocrenilabrus Nicholsi

1M 1F Pelvicachromis Taeniatus (Nigerian Red I'm thinking)

5 Synodontis flavitaeniata (as I read they shoal like cuckoo cats)

Then some dithers, most likely South American tetras and or asian barbs to inhabit the upper waters and provide reassurance to the cichlids and catfish. (because the only african dither readily available is the congo tetra and it's a fairly big fish, I'm also worried the cichlids may shred the trailing fins).

It will be filtered by an external, planted and have plenty of bogwood cover.

Thoughts?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi It seems good to me. :thumb: 
xris


----------

